# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  المنهجية في طلب العلم للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى

## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

محاضرة بعنوان
المنهجية في طلب العلم
للشيخ صالح آل الشيخبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
اللهم اهدنا فيمن هديت وعافنا فيمن عافيت وتولنا فيمن توليت، اللهم إنّا نسألك صلاحا في قلوبنا وصلاحا في أعمالنا وصلاحا في أقوالنا اللهم وفقنا لما تحب وترضى واجعلنا في مسيرنا متبعين لنبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم.
هذه الليلة نذكر مقدمة مهمة نافعة إن شاء الله تعالى في طريق طلب العلم، والداعي لها أنّنا نرى إقبالا من الشبيبة بارك الله فيهم ومحبة لطلب العلم لكنّ كثيرا منهم لا يعرفون طريق الطلب كيف يطلب العلم؟ بعضهم يمضي أوقاتا طوالا ربما سنوات، يمضيها ولا يحصل من العلم ما حصله غيره ممن أنفذ سنوات مثل السنوات التي أنفذها ذاك والسبب هو أنه لم ينهج في طلبه للعلم النهج الصحيح، النهج الذي يحصل معه مبتغيه -أعني طالب العلم- يحصل طرفا مما كتب الله له، طرفا ينفعه طرفا، ثابتا مؤصلا يمكنه أن ينقله إلى غيره نقلا واضحا لا شك معه ولا ارتياب.
كثير من الشباب يقرؤون قراءات متنوعة تارة في الحديث وتارة في التفسير وتارة في الفقه يسمعون ويحضرون مجالس أهل العلم ولكنّهم إذا رجعوا إلى أنفسهم فيمن حضر سنة أو حضر سنتين إذا رجع لنفسه لم يفهم المادة التي ألقيت عليه أو رأى أنه لم يحصل شيئا كثيرا لم يؤسس عنده حضورُه علما مؤصلا يمكن معه أن ينطلق ويقيس على منواله وينهج نهجه والسبب انعدام المنهجية الصحيحة في طلب العلم لأنّ طالب العلم لابد أن يسلك في طلبه منهجا واضحا محددا، إذا لم يسلكه تخلف عن الطريق ولذلك نرى أنّ كثيرين ملوا من طلب العلم، سنين أمضوها ثم ملّوا وتركوا، تمضي عليهم سنون أخر ويرجعون عواما أو قرّاءا لا يعدون ذلك ونريد من طالب العلم المقبل أن يتحلّى بخصلتين:
الأولى: أن يكون سائرا على منهج الطلب الذي سار عليه من قبلنا من أهل العلم وصاروا علماء بعد مسيرهم ذلك السير.
والثاني: أن يوطن نفسه على أن يكون باذلا للعلم وقته وأن لا يمل مهما كان.
روى الخطيب البغدادي في كتابه الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع: أنّ أحد طلبة الحديث رام طلبه ورغب فيه وحضر عند الأشياخ وجلس مجالسهم ثم لما مرّ عليه الزمن رأى أنّه لم يستفد شيئا ولم يحصل كبير علم فقال: إنّني لا يناسبني هذا العلم وترك العلم لظنّه أنّ عنده في فهمه ركودة أو أنّه لا يصلح لطلب العلم؛ قال: فلما كان ذات يوم -أي بعد أن ترك بمدة- مرّ على صخرة يقطر عليها ماءٌ قطرة تلو قطرة وقد أثر ذلك الماء في تلك الصخرة فحفر فيها حفرة فتوقف متأملا ومعتبرا ومتدبرا فقال: هذا الماء على لطافته أثّر في هذه الصخرة على قساوتها فليس عقلي وقلبي بأقسى من الصخر وليس العلم بألطف منه من الماء، فعزم على الرجوع إلى طلب العلم فرجع ونبغ وصار ممن يشار إليهم فيه 
هذا يفيدك أنّه يحتاج طالب العلم إلى العزيمة وأن لا يملّ، لا يقول أنا درست فما استفدت ليرجع إلى السبب، ليس السبب في طبعه في أكثر الشباب أو أكثر المقبلين على طلب العلم ليس السبب هو أنّهم لا يفهمون كثير منهم يفهم ولكن السبب في عدم تحصيله العلم أنّه لم يسلك طريقه ولم يأخذه على المنهاج الذي به تخرج من سبقنا من أهل العلم، هذا الطريق سهل ميسور وهو أسهل من الطريقة التي يسلكها الأكثرون اليوم.
إذا تبيّن هذا يحضر هنا السؤال المهم وهو يردد كثيرا يردده كثير من الشباب ويسألون عنه ألا وهو:
ما هي المنهجية الصحيحة في طلب العلم؟ كيف يسير طالب العلم في هذا الطريق على وفق المنهجية التي إذا وفق الله جلّ وعلا العبد معها صار طالب علم ووفق إلى دراسته؟ وهو سؤال مهم للغاية وحضور مجالس العلم مفيد فوائد جمّة ومن أعظمها أن يتخرّج طالب العلم منها من تلك الحلق أن يتخرج فاهما لما ألقى عليه ويستطيع به -أي بمافهم- أن يفهم غيره.
أولا: يحتاج طالب العلم إلى أن يكون عنده أخلاق ضرورية وصفات ملازمة له في مسيره لطلب العلم:
أولها: وأعظمها أن يكون مخلصا لربّه جلّ وعلا في طلبه للعلم لأنّ طلب العلم عبادة والملائكة كما ثبت في الحديث الصحيح تضع أجنحتها لطالب العلم رضا بما يصنع؛ فهذه العبادة لابد لقبولها ولتوفيق الله جلّ وعلا لصاحبها أن يكون مخلصا فيها لله جلّ وعلا، يعني لا يطلب العلم لنيل مرتبة دنيوية، لا يطلب العلم الشرعي علم الكتاب والسنة لنيل جاه أو سمعة أو ليصبح معلما أو ليصبح محاضرا أو ليشار إليه بالبنان أو ليكون ملقيا لدروس ونحو ذلك، بل يكون قصده التعبد لله بهذا وأن يتخلص من الجهالة فيعبد الله جلّ وعلا على بصيرة.
إذن الإخلاص في طلب العلم أن يكون المراد وجه الله جلّ وعلا لا عرضا من الدنيا -بأنواع تلك الأعراض- ويكون ناويا أن يرفع الجهالة عن نفسه، سئل الإمام أحمد قيل له: كيف الإخلاص في العلم؟ قال: الإخلاص فيه أن ينوي رفع الجهالة عن نفسه لأنّه لا يستوي عالم وجهول قال جلّ وعلا: {أمن هو قانت لله ساجدا وقائما يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربّه قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون} وقال جلّ وعلا في آية المجادلة: {يرفع الله الذين آمنوا والذين أوتوا العلم درجات}.
فإذن الله جلّ وعلا فضل أهل العلم على غيرهم والذي يطلب العلم ليعبد الله على بصيرة ليخلص نفسه هو من الجهالة وليكون في حياته موافقا لما شرع الله جلّ وعلا هذا قد أخلص، قد أخلص لأنّه قصد وجه الله جلّ وعلا قصد أن ينجو من أن يكون متبعا لهواه جاهلا مقلدا.
الإخلاص أول تلك الشرائط وأول تلك الآداب والصفات، والصفات والآداب كثيرة صنّفت فيها كتب ومؤلفات بعضها صغير وبعضها كبير لكن نذكر منها ما يهم في هذا المقام.
ثانيها: أن يكون رفيقا مترفقا في طلب العلم لأنّ النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أخبرنا بخبر عام فقال: ((إنّ الله يحب الرفق في الأمر كلّه)) وهذا ظهور في العموم وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ((إنّ الرفق ما كان في شيء إلا زانه)) ويدخل في ذلك العلم وطلب العلم.
كيف يكون الترفق؟ يكون بأن لا تروم العلم جملة كما قال ذلك ابن شهاب الزهري الإمام التابعي المعروف قال: ((من رام العلم جملة ذهب عنه جملة وإنّما العلم يطلب على مرّ الأيام واللّيالي)) وقد أفصح عن هذ ا المعنى الشاعر حيث قال:
اليوم علم وغدا مثلـــه من نخب العلـــم التـي تلتقــط يحصل الـمرء بها حكمة وإنّــما السيــل اجتماع النقـط الرفق مطلوب كيف يكون الرفق بأن لا تروم العلم جملة، بمعنى واحد يريد أن يروم علم التفسير يذهب يقرأ تفسير ابن جرير، تفسير ابن جرير فيه كلّ التفسير، هذا رام العلم جملة ما يحصل يبدأ وينتهي من تفسير ابن جرير وإذا سألته لم يعلق بذهنه من التفسير إلا القليل يتذكر أنه قرأ كذا وقرأ كذا ولكنه لا يفصح لك عن تفسير آية على الوجه المطلوب إذن كيف يكون لا بد من التدرج، والتدرج سنة لابد منها كذلك رجل يريد أن يطلب علم الحديث يذهب إلى نيل الأوطار يبدأ به أو فتح الباري يقول أنا خلاص انتهيت من مجلد من فتح الباري، هذا الرجل اعلم أنه لن يحصل العلم على ما كان عليه أهل العلم فيكون قارئا مثقفا عنده معلومات متناثرة لكن ليس هو العلم الذي قد أُصِّل والذي بعده سيكون عالما إن وفقه الله جلّ وعلا، كذلك في الفقه ماذا قرأت في الفقه؟ يقول أنا أقرأ في المغني أنا أقرأ في المجموع هذا يصدق عليه أنه لم يأخذ بالترفق رام العلم جملة المغني والمجموع والكتب الكبار هذه إنّما يعي مسائلها الكبار من أهل العلم لكن طالب العلم المبتدئ لا يقرأها قراءة من أولها إلى آخرها لا شك أنّه قد يحتاج إلى بحث مسألة بخصوصها يرجع فيها إلى المطولات لكن لا يقرأها سردا يمرّ عليها.
أيضا لا يهتم طالب العلم، وهذا من فروع الترفق لا يهتم بالتفصيلات فإنه إذا كان في طلبه للعلم اهتم بدقيق المسائل واهتم بالتفصيلات فإنه ينسى ولن يحصل علما لأنّه لم يؤصل ولم يبن القاعدة التي معها تفهم تلك التفصيلات بعضنا يذهب إلى دروس مفصلة جدا يمكث أصحابها سنين عددا طويلة ما انتهوا منه أو في الباب الواحد يجلسون أشهر ونحو ذلك ويظنّ أنّ هذا يحصل معه علما لا هذه الطريقة ليست بطريقة منهجية لأنّه لم يترفق صاحبها فيها ولقد قال جلّ وعلا: {ولكن كونوا ربانيين بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب وبما كنتم تدرسون}
كونوا ربانيين فسرّها أبو عبد الله البخاري رحمه الله رحمة واسعة في صحيحه قال: الرباني هو الذي يربي الناس بصغار العلم قبل كباره، هذا الرباني في العلم والتدريس هو الذي يربي الناس بصغار العلم قبل كباره.
يشرف بالمدرس وطالب العلم إذا درس أن يذكر كل ما يعلم في المسألة، أن يذكر بعد تحضير واسع كل ما وصل إليه تحضيره وهذا شرف له ولكنّه ليس بنافع لمن يعلّم لأنه هو يستعرض ما علم والعالم إنما يعطى ما يحتاج إليه السامع لا يعطي ما هو فوق مقدار السامع.
إذن فلابد من الترفق كيف يكون الترفق؟ سيأتي جوابه في بيان المنهج الصحيح في التدرج في طلب العلم.
ثالثا: أن يكون مواصلا في طلب العلم يجعل للعلم أعزّ أوقاته وأحلاها، لا يجعل للعلم الأوقات الميتة، الأوقات التي كلّ فيها ذهنه وضعف فيها فهمه يجعلها للعلم يجعلها للدرس هذا قد خالف وما نصح نفسه.
إذن العلم تعطيه من وقتك أعز الأوقات التي فيها صفاء الذهن وقوة الذهن والفراغ، وهذا إنما يكون بضميمة أمر آخر ألا وهو أن يكون طالب العلم شغفا بالعلم ليلا ونهارا يصبح مع العلم ذهنه مشغول بالعلم يمسي كذلك، همّه العلم إذا أراد أن ينام بجنبه كتاب ربما يحتاج فيه إلى مسألة ولهذا يقول بعضهم إذا رأيت كتب طالب العلم مرتبة فأعلم أنه هاجر لها إذا أتيت على غفلة ودخلت مكتبة فلان من الناس ورأيت كتبه مرتبة، كلّ واحد في مكانه، معنى ذلك: أنه ما يطالع، الأرض ما عليها كتاب ولا بجنبه كتاب وإذا كان عنده طاولة ليس عليها كتاب، هذا معناه أنّه يأخذ الوقت الذي يفعله بعض المثقفين أصحاب المشاغل وقت قراءة، طالب العلم ما عنده وقت يسمى وقت قراءة لأنّ وقته كله في طلب العلم يصبح يمسي ذهنه مشغول بمسائل العلم في فترة شبابه الفترة الرّئيسة في عمره التي بها يُحَصِّل يكون شغفا فيها هنا تتوزع الأوقات، الأوقات الجليلة التي يقوى فيها ذهنه يختار لها العلوم التي تحتاج إلى كدّ ذهن مثل الفقه والأصول ونحو ذلك، الأوقات المتوسطة يختار لها العلوم التي لا تحتاج إلى كدّ ذهن مثل التفسير الحديث المصطلح ونحو ذلك، الأوقات التي يضعف فيها فهمه يختار لها قراءة كتب الآداب كتب الرجال تراجم الرجال التاريخ ونحو ذلك الثقافة العامة، إذن هو منشغل دائما، أينما كان، منشغل بطلب العلم لا يسليه عن طلب العلم نزهة ولا صحبة ولهذا نرى أنه من أكبر ما يعاب على بعض من يظنّ أنّه طالب علم أنّه يمضي الساعات الطوال في مجالس في قيل وقال وأحاديث لا تمت إلى العلم بصلة هذا لا يكون طالب علم وإنما يكون شيئا آخر بحسب ما أشغل به نفسه، أما طالب العلم فمشغول سلواه وهواه ورغبته في طلب العلم، المجلس الذي فيه مسائل كلام عن طلب العلم وبيان ما أنزل الله جلّ وعلا في كتابه أو قاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا مكان انشراح الصدر ومكان سعة الصدر أو مكان تعليم أو مكان بيان للعلم الذي أنزله الله جلّ وعلا هذا هو مكان سعة الصدر وراحته.
إذن يجب على طالب العلم أن يكون من خصاله الملازمة له أن يكون ملازما للعلم لا يعطي العلم بعض الوقت إنما يعطيه كل الوقت أو جله في فترة شبابه الفترة التي فيها تحصيل العلم ولهذا يقول بعض من تقدم: ((اعط العلم كلّك يعطيك بعضه)) لأنّ العلم غزير مسائله كثيرة شتى ولهذا كان بعض أئمة الحديث حدث بحديث وهو على فراش الموت فقال لكاتبه أكتبه علم حصّله في هذه اللّحظة.
هذا يدلك على إخلاصه ومتابعته وقلبه شغف بذلك الشيئ والإمام أحمد لما كان في مرضه الأخير كان ربما أنْ أصابه بعض الوجع فأن أنين فأتى بعض تلامذته فروى له بالإسناد أنّ محمد بن سيرين قول أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه كان يكره الأنين قال: فما سمع أحمد آنّا حتى مات، هذه النفسية لطالب العلم وللعالم هي التي بها يجعل الله جلّ وعلا طالب العلم عالما في مستقبل أمره إن شاء الله تعالى نافعا يكون همه مع العلم ليلا ونهارا يستفيد ما يحتقر فائدة يأتي بها الصغير أو الكبير، بعضهم يأتيه من هو أصغر منه بفائدة فيستكبر عليه أو لا يصغي لها كل سمعه وهذا لأجل أنّه عظم نفسه على العلم فإذا عظم نفسه على العلم فإنّه لا يكون من المحصلين للعلم، بل إن العلم يكون مع الصغير ويفوت الكبير، بعض العلم يفهمه من هو أصغر ويفوت الأكبر فإذا وضحه له استفاد، وهذا يذكر له أهل العلم المثل الواضح ألا وهو قصة سليمان مع الهدهد فإنّ الهدد مع وضاعته قدرا وذاتا ومع رفعة سليمان قدرا وذاتا ومنزلة عند الله وعند الخلق قال له الهدهد {أحطت بما لم تحط به وجئتك من سبأ بنبأ يقين} فعلمها الهدهد وجهلها سليمان عليه السلام فهذا استفاد منه أهل العلم ألا تتكبر على من أتاك بفائدة صغر أم كبر يأتيك بفائدة يستشكل استشكالا أرعه سمعك لأنه يفتح لك باب بذاته.
هذه الخصال الثلاث مهمة جدا لطالب العلم وهناك غيرها كما ذكرت لك تطلبها من الكتب التي أُلفت في هذا الباب.
الآن نأتي للسّؤال المهم: كيف يكون الترفق؟ كيف يكون التدرج في طلب العلم؟ أو ما هو المنهج في طلب العلم؟
الجواب: أنّ العلوم الشرعية متنوعة مختلفة فمنها علوم أصلية ومنها علوم مساعدة يسميها بعضهم علوم الآلة ويسميها آخرون علوما صناعية.
فالعلوم الأصلية هي علم الكتاب والسنة يعني علم التفسير علم الحديث علم الفقه، ثم علم التوحيد نخرجه من علم الكتاب والسنة لأجل عظيم منزلته لأنّ كل هذه العلوم متفرعة ومفهومه من الكتاب والسنة.
إذن عندنا العلوم الأصلية لطالب العلم: التفسير والتوحيد والحديث والفقه.
والعلوم المساعدة هي: أصول التفسير أو ما يسمونه بعلوم القرآن، أصول الحديث أو ما يسمى بمصطلح الحديث، أصول الفقه والنحو وعلوم اللغة.
ثم هناك تقسيم آخر العلم منه أصول ومنه ملح، الأصول مثل هذه العلوم سابقة الذكر كلها الأصلية والمساعدة والملح كالأخبار والتراجم والغرائب والقصص والتاريخ ونحو ذلك.
أولا: علم التفسير:
علم التفسير تتدرج فيه بأن تبدأ بتفسير مختصر جدا، تتطلع فيه على معاني كلام الله جلّ وعلا خاصة إذا كنت حافظا للقرآن فإنه يكون من أنفع الأشياء لك أن تمر على تفسير مختصر كان العلماء يعتنون بتفسير الجلالين في الأعصر المتأخرة وهو نافع مفيد لكن تحترز في قراءته على ما فيه من التأويلات وقد صنفه الجلالان جلال الدين المحلي وجلال الدين السّيوطي، تمر فيه من أوله المفصل حيث إنّك تسمعه كثيرا في الصلاة تفهم المعاني باختصار وهو كله مجلدان صغار فإذا مررت على خمسين صفحة أخذت المفصل كاملا فهمت المعاني التي تسمعها في الصلاة فيكون معك علم واضح.
كيف تعرف أنك فهمت التفسير حتى تنتقل إلى غيره؟
هنا الجواب: أن تستطيع أن تفسر السّورة على نفسك مثلا تقرأ سورة والشمس وضحاها فقرأت تفسيرها في الجلالين وفهمته كيف تعلم أنك فهمته؟ تغلق التفسير وتبدأ تفسر على نفسك فإذا استطعت أن تفسر بصواب وبدون تلكؤ بوضوح في فهم الآيات عند نفسك فإنك تكون قد درجت فهمت تفسيرها ويمكن أن تنتقل بعدها إلى غيرها وهذه طريقة يأتي تفصيلها في غير التفسير هذا أولا تبدأ بتفسير الجلالين، بعد ذلك تنتقل إلى ما هو أعلى منه مثل تفسير الشيخ ابن سعدي أو مثل تفسير البغوي أو ابن كثير أو مختصراته إذا كان هناك مختصرات سالمة من المعارضات فترجع إليها تمر عليها مرورا تعرف معه المعاني تكون المعلومات التي فيها التي هي أطول من الجلالين قد أتت ذهنك بعد فهمك لما أورده الجلالان، فإذا أتت المعلومات الأكثر تكون المعلومات الأقل واضحة لأنّك استطعت أن تفسر والشمس وضحاها من ذهنك، إذا قرأت ابن كثير إذا قرأت البغوي ونحو ذلك من الكتب التي هي أكبر قليلا ستحس من نفسك أنك أدركت أكثر وهكذا مع مرور الزمن تحس أنك قد نميت فهمك لكلام الله جلّ وعلا.
ثانيا: التوحيد.
التوحيد قسمان:
القسم الأول: العقيدة العامة.
القسم الثاني: توحيد العبادة.
يعني علم التوحيد الذي ستدرسه إن شاء الله هذا تقسيم للتوحيد من حيث هو علم العقيدة العامة ألفت فيها كتب منها: لمعة الاعتقاد، ومنها الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، ومنها العقيدة الطحاوية وغير ذلك من ما ذكرت فيه مباحث الاعتقاد كاملة يعني يذكرون مباحث الاعتقاد كلها، مثل الإيمان بالله وأسمائه وصفاته وربوبيته وما يتعلق بذلك الإيمان بالملائكة الإيمان بالكتب الإيمان بالرسل الإيمان باليوم الآخر أحوال القيامة أحوال القبر البعث وما يحصل في عرصات القيامة الجنة والنار القدر وما يتعلق به ثم يذكرون تفاصيل الاعتقاد مباحث أخر مثل الكلام في الأولياء وكراماتهم مثل الكلام في الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم مثل الكلام في الإمامة وحقوقها مثل الكلام في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر مثل الكلام في الأخلاق ونحوها كما ذكر شيخ الإسلام في آخر الواسطية هذه تسمى عقيدة عامة.
عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة هذه تأخذها بالترتيب تبدأ بكتاب مختصر تقرأه على شيخ التفسير ما يحتاج أن تقرأه على شيخ إذا أشكل عليك شيئ فسل فيه، أما التوحيد فلابد من قراءته، تأخذ مختصرا مثل لمعة الاعتقاد إن حفظتها فحسن وهو المراد وإن لم يتيسر فكررها حتى تفهم مباحثها.
من الأغلاط التي تواجه طلاب العلم أنهم يأخذون كتابا ما استعرضوا مسائله ولا مباحثه يعني يحضر يعرف الموضع الذي يحضر فيه عند المعلم هذا غلط بل الواجب أن تعرف المباحث التي تكلم عنها الكتاب.
لمعة الاعتقاد تمر عليها من أوله إلى آخره، تعرف ترتيبه والمسائل التي تعرض لها ونحو ذلك ثم بعد ذلك تقرأه على معلم أو شيخ.
كتاب في أوائل الكتب لمعة الاعتقاد مسائله واضحة مختصرة إذا شرحه لك قرر عليه تقريرات كتبتها بعد ذلك أضبطه فإذا ضبطت هذا الشرح وعرفت من نفسك وأنست أنك أحكمته أو أحكمت أكثره تنتقل بعده إلى الواسطية، تأخذ أيضا الواسطية على معلم.
ثم كيف تعلم من نفسك أنّك فهمت الباب؟
بعض الناس يقرأ فإذا أتى يعبر عما قرأ إما أن يعبر بعبارة غير شرعية غير علمية وإما يعبر خطأ يكون فاهما أصلا خطأ من جراء قراءته لمَ لأنّه لم يختبر نفسه فأنت إذا قرأت الفصل من الواسطية مع شرحه تبدأ تدرسه مع نفسك تعبر عنه بقول مثلا قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الواسطية في أولها مثلا هذا اعتقاد الفرقة الناجية أهل السنة والجماعة، تبدأ تشرح الفرقة الناجية من هم؟ أهل السنة والجماعة من هم؟ حتى تعرف من نفسك أنك أدركت معاني هذا الكلام إذا أتى في أثنائه درست الكلام عن الصفات مثلا صفة العلو لله جلّ وعلا الاستواء على العرش تذكر ما تعرض له الشارح من المسائل ما تأخذها سماعا أو قراءة تقول أنا قرأت الواسطية هذا ما تحصل معه العلم لابد أن تدرس وهذا الذي يسميه أهل العلم معارضة العلم ومدارسة العلم، ومذاكرة العلم، له ثلاثة أسماء معارضة مذاكرة مدارسة، يستعمل أهل الحديث له لفظ المذاكرة يقول ذاكرته بكذا كما مرّ في بعض أخبار الإمام أحمد أنه صلى العشاء هو وأبو زرعة الرازي عبيد الله بن عبد الكريم الإمام المعروف صليا العشاء سويا ثم دخلا إلى المنزل فما فجئا إلاّ بآذان الفجر مكثا الليلة يتذاكران كيف يتذاكران؟
هذا يذكر إسناد وذاك يذكر المتن هذا يذكر المتن ما تكلم عليه إذا كان عليه فقه أو نحو ذلك يتذاكران العلم هذا فيه تثبيت له أما أنْ تحضر عند الشيخ أو المعلم وتسمع وتذهب وعهدك به آخر ما سمعته هذا لا يحصل علما تسمع وتستفيد ومأجور إن شاء الله لكن لا تنمّي العلم ولا تؤسسه عند نفسك فإذن إذا سمعت قرأت الشرح، فهمت معنى الكلام علامة فهمك عند إغلاق الكتاب تبدأ تشرح وتوضح المسائل إذا كنت فاهما مائة في المائة فتوضح كل المسائل لن يكون في ذهنك اشتباه إذا كان فهمك ناقصا أو مضطربا أو مشوشا ستلاحظ أنك أثناء الشرح في هذه الكتب الأساسية التي هي أصول ستلاحظ أنك اضطربت، تتكلم ما تعرف كيف تعبر! اختلطت عليه المسألة مع أنّك كنت حين أمررته كنت فاهما له ولكن عند الاختبار يكرم المرء أو يهان فتنظر إلى نفسك فتعرف أنك فاهم أو لست بفاهم فإذا ما استطعت أن تشرح هذا المقطع أو تلك الجملة فمعنى ذلك أنّك تحتاج إلى إعادتها فلا تنتقل إلى ما بعدها إلا بعد إحكامها.
سابقا طلاب العلم يحضرون عند الشيخ مثلا يدرّسهم، في الليل مدارسه لما درسوه، كل واحد يغلق الكتاب ويشرح لصاحبه والآخر يشرح له ومن الحسن في طلب العلم أن تتخذ لك صاحبا واحد لا تكثر فهذا الصاحب تراجع أنت وإياه العلم تشرح له ويشرح لك تبين له خطأ فهمه ويبين خطأ فهمك وتتساعدان في هذا.
إذا انتهيت من الواسطية تأتي الدرجة الثالثة وبعد فهم الواسطية تماما تنتقل إلى الحموية وإن شئت تنتقل إلى شرح الطحاوية ما في حرج وإذا فهمت الواسطية تماما تستطيع أن تأتي لكتب شيخ الإسلام تمر عليها تفهمها بإذن الله تعالى لكن من العجب أن يأتي بعض منّا ويفتح الفتاوى ويقرأ منها وهو ما أحكم أصول علم الاعتقاد يجيء به نوم تعبان كليل ما عنده إلا عشرة دقائق أو ربع ساعة قال: خلّنا نقرأ في الفتاوى يفتح ويقرأ ثم بعد ذلك يجادل في بعض المسائل وهو ما فهمها أصلا وهذا كثير وواجهناه كثير، يأتي يقول قال شيخ الإسلام كذا وإذا راجعت وجدت أنّ شيخ الإسلام ما قاله، لأجل أنه أعطاه وقتا مقتطعا ليس بجيد، الثاني لأجل أنّه ما عنده أصول تلك المسألة يعني أصول تلك المسألة ليست ثابتة عنده فيكون فهمه لكلام العلماء ليس بقوي، الأعظم من ذلك أن لا يكون أحكم الواسطية أو الحموية أو لمعة الاعتقاد فنذهب إلى كتب السلف كالسنة لعبد الله بن الإمام أحمد والإيمان لا بن منده أو كالتوحيد لا بن خزيمة أو كالتوحيد لا بن منده ومثل ذلك من الكتب الكبار التي ليس المسائل فيها مؤصلة كما أصلت في كتب المتأخرين لكن إذا أصلت المسائل ثم ذهبت إلى تلك الكتب فسوف يكون استدلالك بكلام السلف على أتم وجه فستفهمه على أتم فهم إن شاء الله تعالى لأنّ الكلمة من كلام السلف سوف تكون في بالك منوطة بالمسألة التي كانت عندك أصولها في تمام الوضوح، ترتبط الكلمة واضحة عندك معناها مرادهم بها محترزاتها ما تحوى من أمثلة ذلك مثلا الكلمة التي هي في أول لمعة الاعتقاد قال صاحب اللمعة في الإيمان بالأسماء والصفات قال: بلا كيف ولا معنى؛ هل هاذي يأتيها طالب العلم إذا ما فهمها على حقيقتها فإنه إذا أتى إلى كتب السلف... ثم يحيل على علمائنا الكبار لأنّ عندهم من العلم ما ليس عند غيرهم فإن لم يكن عندك من الوقت ما يناسب أوقاتهم ونحو ذلك فلا بأس أن تلحق بغيرهم من طلبة العلم ممن هم من أساتذتنا لكن بشروطه المعتبرة.
الثالث: الحديث.
أول ما يبدأ طالب العلم بحفظ الأربعين النووية وربما لو سألت أكثر الحاضرين هل حفظوا الأربعين النووية يقول: لا، ما حفظوها وانتقلوا إلى دراسة الكتب الكبار مثل نيل الأوطار أو سبل السلام أو فتح الباري والأربعون النووية هي القاعدة.
إرجعوا إلى الكتب التي ترجم فيها مؤلفوها لأهل العلم كتب التراجم انظر واقرأ ما تجد أنّهم ذكروا في ترجمة عالم أنّه قرأ كتابا كبيرا مثلا ما تجد أنّه ترجم لعالم أنّه قرأ فتح الباري أو قرأ المجموع ونحو ذلك ما تجد لكن تجد في تراجمهم أنه يقول: حفظ مثلا الأربعين النووية حفظ الملحة في النحو حفظ العمدة في الفقه حفظ عمدة الأحكام يذكرون مثل المختصرات لمَ؟
لأمرين: الأول: ليدلك أنّ طريق العلم هو هذا لا غير.
الثاني: ليبين مكانة هذا العالم وأنّ علمه مرسخ مؤصل لأنه ابتدأ بتلك المتون فأحكمها ودرسها على الأشياخ، ما تجد أنّ فلانا قرأ فتح الباري قرأ نيل الأوطار ما تجد، ولا يثني على العالم بذلك لأنّ هذه الكتب تعرف مسائلها التفصيلية إذا أحكمت.
إذن في الحديث تبدأ بحفظ الأربعين النووية حفظا لا غير تحفظها وتمرُّها دائما لابد تحفظها مثل الفاتحة كل أسبوع تختمها، كل ختمة تكون واضحة عندك بعد ذلك تقرأ شرحا لها وحبذا لو يكون على شيخ أيضا وإن لم يكن فتقرأ شرحا وتضبطه وتسأل فيما أشكل عليك أحد العلماء.
بعد حفظ الأربعين تبدأ في كلّ حديث تقرأ شرح النووي عليه، شرح النووي مختصر أكبر من النووي شرح ابن دقيق العيد، ثم يليه شروح كثيرة ولكن أكبرها شرح ابن رجب الحنبلي الحافظ المعروف، تقرأ شرح النووي فإذا قرأته على حديث إنما الأعمال بالنيات تغلق الكتاب وتبدأ تشرح الحديث وهذا ينفعك كثيرا إذا أردت أن تعظ في مسجد، لك أن تبتدأ من أيّ حديث من الأربعين النووية ثم تضبط الشرح كاف ونافع للغاية، احتيج إليك لخطبة جمعة تأتي مسجد فيه عدد من طلبة العلم كل واحد يقول للثاني: لا ما أخطب أنا يخطب الثاني، طالب العلم لابد عدته معه في كل مكان أقل العدة آيات مع إحكام تفسيرها سورة العصر وتفسيرها سورة الإخلاص وتفسيرها وغيره أو الأربعين النووية مع إحكام شرحها فلابدّ من قاعدة لك تنطلق منها وستكون بإذن الله رآيا ومشاهدا لعظم النفع بحفظ الأربعين النووية مع إحكام شرحها لأنها ضمت من السائل الشيء الكثير بعد ذلك تنتقل من الأربعين النووية إلى عمدة الأحكام في الحديث بعد ذلك إلى بلوغ المرام إذا الواحد حس من نفسه نشاط يقول أنا أبدأ بالبلوغ حفظا لا بأس وإن لم يكن فعمدة الأحكام وبعد البلوغ خلاص بركة ونعمة، لا مانع أن تقرأ في كتب السنة صحيح البخاري صحيح مسلم وفي غيرها لكن لا تقرأ فيها وأنت ما ضبطت تلك الأصول لأنّه تأتيك أحاديث ما تعرف معناها أحاديث ربما يكون المعنى فيه شيء من التعارض، المسائل الفقهية المستنبطة منها ربما تعز عليك ونحو ذلك.
رابعا: الفقه تبتدئ بعمدة الفقه لا بن قدامة رحمه الله ومن لم يكن في هذه البلاد يبتدئ بأي متن من المتون الفقهية من أي مذهب لكن مذهب الحنابلة هو أقل المذاهب مخالفة أو أقل المذاهب مسائل مرجوحة فإنّ المسائل المرجوحة مثلا في زاد المستقنع قليلة وأكثره راجح المقصود تأخذ متن مثل عمدة الفقه تأخذه وتضبط مسائل كل باب مثلا تمر على باب المياه فتمر عليه مرة سريعة فتعرف تقسيمه في الباب، وش بدأ؟ وش انتهى؟ ما مسائله؟ ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ على معلم هذا لابد منه إذا لم يتيسر تقرأه على نفسك أو تقول والله إنّي رجل تقدمت بي الأمور يشار إليّ بالبنان مدرس صعب عليّ أن أحضر على شيخ أونحو ذلك، بل تقرأ وتسأل عما أشكل عليك.
كيف يقرأ الفقه؟ هذا سؤال مهم كثيرون يقرؤون الفقه ولا يعرفون كيف يقرأون، الفقه ليس كالتوحيد فالتوحيد تصور مسائله سهل مسائل الصفات فيها إثبات فيها تأويل تأولوا العلو إلى كذا إلى علو القدر علو القهر تأولوا الاستواء إلى كذا تصورها واضح لكن الفقه تصوره ليس بالواضح فهم صور المسائل لئلا تشتبه بمسائل أخر سيحتاج منك درس الفقه إلى أناة، أولا تتعامل مع هذا المختصر بالسؤال والجواب كيف؟ تقول مثلا المياه ثلاثة أقسام تأتي تخاطب الشرح كم أقسام المياه تقول: أقسام المياه ثلاثة الأول: هو الطهور، ما تعريفه؟ يأتي تلاحظ أنك في هذه الأسئلة إذا مرنت يكون الجواب بعد سؤاله ما تعريفه هو الماء الباقي على أصل خلقته أو كما يقول غيره هو الطاهر في نفسه المطهر لغيره، إذًا سألت وهو أجاب تعاملت مع كتاب الفقه كأنه معلم تسأل أنت وهو يجيب إذا أتى احتراز أو شرط تسأل بالأسئلة المناسبة تقول مثلا إذا قال الماء الباقي على أصل خلقته تسأل تقول مطلقا وهو يجيبك يذكر لك الحالات هل خالطه ممازج أم غير ممازج ...الخ تبدأ أنت تسأل وتقسم والعلم في الفقه إنما هو بشيئين هما أولا: بالتصور ثانيا: بالتقاسيم أنفع شيء لك في الفقه التقسيم تقول هذه تنقسم إلى كذا وكذا الأشياء العارضة على الماء الباقية على أصل خلقتها قسمين ممازجة وغير ممازجة، طيب، مَثِّل للممازجة وغير الممازجة؟ كذا وكذا الشارح يمثل لك ابن قدامة في العمدة، لا تهتم في درس الفقه بالراجح بالدليل لا لأنه ما يراد منك أن تكون مفتيا أنت الآن متعلم يراد من درسك الفقه أن تتصور المسائل الفقهية وتفهم تعبير أهل العلم في الفقه مثلا: مختصر الزاد، الزاد تعرفونه صغير إنّه يحوي ثلاثين ألف مسألة كيف كل واحدة نعرفها بدليلها والراجح والمرجوح منها، نكون أمضينا وما فهمنا الزاد ولذلك الآن قليل من شرح الزاد من العلماء لأن الطريقة التي يستعملها العلماء سابقا في الشرح والتي نفعت الطلاب وأخرجتهم أهل علم ليست هي الموجودة الآن تفصيلات وتعليلات يطول الكلام في مسألة واحدة ولا يراد من طالب العلم أن يتصور في المسألة كل ما قيل عنها إنّما تتصور المسألة وحكمها بناء على هذا المذهب إذا انتهيت من القسم الأول من أقسام المياه تغلق الكتاب وبنفس الطريقة تأتي تعيد هذا القسم وتشرحه تلاحظ إذا كان فهمك مشرقا تلحظ من نفسك وإذا كان فهمك مغربا فتلحظ من نفسك وشتان بين مشرق ومغرب.
سارت مشرقة وسرت مغربا
شتان بين مشرق ومغرب
تعيد تسأل أهل العلم المعلم الذي يعلمك في المسائل التي يعلم أن الفتوى بخلاف ما ذكر في هذا المتن المعلم الرباني يذكرك بها يقول: هذا والفتوى على خلافه، القول الراجح هو كذا ليس القول الراجح في كلّ مسألة بما يترجح للمعلم، لا يكن القول الرّاجح بما عليه المفتون الذين يفتون من أهل العلم الكبار يربطك بين كتاب الفقه وبين الفتوى يجعل فيه الصّلة بينك وبين هذا وهذا كان أهل العلم عندنا يذكرون في تدريس الزاد الأشياء التالية يذكرون.
أولا: صورة المسألة حكمها، بناء على ما ذكره صاحب الكتاب.
هل لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أو تلميذه ابن القيم أو أحد من أئمة الدعوة هل لهم اختيار مخالف لأنهم نخلوا المذهب فالمسائل المرجوحة بينوها نقول مثلا في المياه ثلاثة أقسام يقول لك المعلم واختار الشيخ تقي الدين شيخ الإسلام أنّ المياه قسمان، لا تحتاج تفصيل في كل مسألة ولا تعليق المعلم يحتاج إلى معرفة ما عليه الفتوى فيقول لك يفتي الشيخ الفلاني مثلا يفتي سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز حفظه الله في المسألة بكذا يربطك هذا الذي تحتاجه أما نأتي عند مسألة نقول دليلها كذا واستدلوا لها بكذا وهذا الدليل أخرجه فلان وفلان وفيه الراوي الفلاني فيه علة ولا يصح الاستدلال والقول مرجوح والصواب قول الشعبي وإسحاق والشافعي، هذا في المسائل ما يحتاج لكن طالب العلم الذي يعرف هذه المسائل ويتحملها يقرأها في الكتب المطولة ليس كل كتاب قرأت منه أو حضرت آتي وأعطيك المعلومات فمعناه أنّي أستعرض ما قرأت هذه ليست طريقة أهل العلم إنما طريقة أهل العلم أن يعطيك ما ينفعك هكذا في سائر أبواب الفقه كل باب تمر عليه بهذه الطريقة إذا ضبطت المسائل بتصورات تأتي أنت مع مرور الزمن تكون القاعدة قد بنيت المسألة هذه مرجوحة راجحة دليلها القول المخالف تنبني معك مع الزمن يأتي كل ركن في مكانه الصحيح تنبني يبدأ البنيان معك يرتفع يرتفع وتتصور المسائل في البداية يكون عشرة في المائة فأهمها فأهم أدلتها تصورت المسائل بعد سنة تلاحظ أنها خمسة عشر في المائة بعد سنتين تكون عشرين وهكذا مع الزمن أما الطريقة الموجودة اليوم يأتي طالب العلم عنده في مسألة تفصيل ساعة تسأله في مسائل أخرى في الفقه ما عنده علم بها هذا خلل في طلب العلم شمولية ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ تنمي حتى يكبر.
على نفس الطريقة تسير في العلوم المساعدة طبعا انتهينا من العلوم الأصلية تسير في العلوم المساعدة على نفس الطريقة تبدأ بالمختصرات ثم تترقى شيئا فشيئا وذكرت لك من العلوم التاريخ يدخل فيه سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسيرة ابن هشام فيها كفاية في ذلك كذلك يدخل فيه أنواع التاريخ هذه علوم التي هي الملح تقرأ ما شئت من ذلك العلوم لابد من العناية بها أصول التفسير أصول الفقه أصول الحديث الذي هو المصطلح والنحو ولا علم بدون النحو يقول الشاعر ابن الوردي:
جمّل المنطق بالنحو فمن
يحرم الإعراب بالنطق اختبل
طالب العلم تجد كلامه مكسر هذا لا يصلح كيف أئتمنه على فهم معاني الكتاب والسنة وهو لا يفهم النحو ما يؤتمن في الواقع بأنّه سيكون مقلد ينقل لكن يأتيني في مسائل يجتهد فيها وعبارته أصلا عربيته ليست بجيدة ما يفهم اللسان العربي هذا لا شك أنّه خلل لابد من العناية بالنحو والنحو عمدته الإعراب تقرأ على شيخ ثم تعرب ما شئت أي شيئ يقابلك أعرفه، تقرأ خبر في الجريدة أعربه سورة تقرأها من القرآن أعربها حديث أعربه هذا يبين النحو عندك وإلا بدأت تشارك فيه الآن من كبار العلماء كان يأتي يسأل في الإعراب لابد من مجالس أهل العلم الذي يدرس فيه النحو والعلوم الأخرى لابد يسأل ما إعراب قوله تعالى كذا؟ ما إعراب الجملة الفلانية ينشطون مع الإعراب، إذا ترقى وحفظ الألفية سيأتي بالإعراب والدليل مثلا يقول محمد قادم محمد ما إعرابها؟ قال مبتدأ يقول المعلم قلت مبتدأ ما الدليل يقول قال ابن مالك في الخلاصة:
مبتدأ زيد وعاذر خبر
إنْ قلت زيد عاذر من اعتذر
مثلا لو قلت الآية {للذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة مثل السوء} هذا يقول الذين اسم موصول لابد له في صلته من عائد يعود له ما العائد؟ يقول الطالب العائد محذوف يسأل المعلم ما الدليل؟ يقول: قول ابن مالك: 
..............................  ......... والحذف عنـــــدهم كثـــير منجـل في عائد متصل إن انتصب بفعل أو وصف كمن يرجو يهب قال الدليل هذا يربطنا بالنحو تماما لكن هذه الطريقة ليست موجودة الآن المقصود من هذا نختم الدرس بالوصية بالجد في طلب العلم وأن تحرصوا على المنهجية والأمة اليوم بحاجة إلى علماء بحاجة إلى طلاب علم،لأنه أين الموجهون؟ يوجهون الناس بالآراء بالأفكار بالثقافات بالمفاهيم لا إنما يوجه بالعلم علم راسخ يستحضر دليله يفهم أصول المسألة وكلام أهل العلم عليها حتى يسير الناس على بينة ونحن بحاجة إلى طلاب علم اليوم والطلاب الراغبون في العلم كثيرون لكن طلاب العلم قليلون من هم طلاب العلم؟ هم الذين يسيرون على وفق الطريقة الصحيحة التي سار عليها من كان قبلنا من أهل العلم وهي هذه الطريقة التي ذكرت لك فإن أنت طبقتها فستكون منتفعا بإذن الله أكبر الانتفاع تحس في نفسك في سنة أنك تغيرت تغير واضح وأحسست أنك طالب العلم علم بدأت تفهم وإن أهملت وحضرت ورحت وجئت وما أصلت فإنك ستحرم بقدر ما أخللت بذاك أسأل الله أن ينور قلبي وقلوبكم بالهدى والاستقامة وأن يجعلنا من طلبة العلم الذين يخشونه وأن يجعلنا للناس أئمة هدى يرشدون من ضل إلى الهدى ويحيون بكتاب الله الموتى وأسأله لكل واحد حاضر معنا أن يكتب الله جلّ وعلا له خير خاتمة في حياته وأن ييسر لنا الخير أينما كنا وأن لا يكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين وأن يأخذ بأيدينا إلى كلّ قول أو عمل يحبه ويرضاه إنّه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه وسبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

.......

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

> .......


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أمة الغَنِيِّ

*جزاكم الله الجنه*

----------


## عبده شايب

ياأخي بارك الله فيك على هدا الموضوع الذي جمع الخير الكثير الا ان تلفزيون لم يترك همة ولا وقتا لكبير ولا صغير بأن يطلب شيْا من العلم   ولا حول والقوة الا بالله

----------


## عصام أ

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و آله و صحبه
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخي كيف حالك
أرسل إليك هذه الرسالة لأعلمك بخطأ في آيتين كريمتين في الموضوع الذي كتبته : 
المنهجية في طلب العلم للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ بالرابط الآتي:
http://majles.alukah.net/t64388/
هناك مجموعة من الآيات التي فيها خطأ , المرجو تصحيحها :
الخطأ 1 :
أمن هو قانت لله ساجدا وقائما يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربّه قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون
الصواب 1:
1 : {أَمَّنْ هُوَ قَانِتٌ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ سَاجِدًا وَقَائِمًا يَحْذَرُ الْآخِرَةَ وَيَرْجُو رَحْمَةَ رَبِّهِ ۗ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُونَ وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ۗ إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ ﴿9﴾}  (سورة الزمر)
-
الخطأ 2:
يرفع الله الذين آمنوا والذين أوتوا العلم درجات  : ينقص "منكم" بعد آمنوا
الصواب 2:
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمْ تَفَسَّحُوا فِي الْمَجَالِسِ فَافْسَحُوا يَفْسَحِ اللَّـهُ لَكُمْ ۖ وَإِذَا قِيلَ انشُزُوا فَانشُزُوا يَرْفَعِ اللَّـهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ ۚ وَاللَّـهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ ﴿11﴾} سورة المجادلة
المرجو التأكد من هذه المعلومات التي أعطيتها قبل تعديلها.
أسأل الله سبحانه و تعالى أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصا له سبحانه و تعالى.
و الله أعلم.
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

جزاك الله خيراً 

للفائدة إن شاء الله يُرجى زيارة الرابط التالي 
http://majles.alukah.net/t128698/

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

أخي جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك، ومعذرة على تأخري عن الرد لانشغالى في الفترة الماضية، وأرجو من الإخوة المشرفين الكرام أن يصححوا ما وقع من خطأ لأنني لم أستطع ذلك لعدم وجود زر (تعديل المشاركة) ومن يستطيع دلالتي على ذلك فليفعل مشكورا
وجزي الله الجميع خير الجزاء

----------

